# Aktuellen PC aufrüsten



## Ruffy55 (7. September 2015)

*Aktuellen PC aufrüsten*

Hey Leute,

wie schon im Titel geschrieben würd ich gerne meinen aktuellen PC aufrüsten, sprich neue Grafikkarte, Prozessor etc.

Meine derzeitige Hardware beruht sich auf folgendes:

Grafikkarte     : Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 2GB
Arbeitsspeicher : 2x 8GB Kit Corsair Vengeance blau
Festplatte      : WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Prozessor       : Intel Core i7-2600k Tray LGA 1155
Mainboard       : Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3, Intel Z68, ATX
Kühlung         : Corsair Hydro Series H60 
Netzteil        : Super Flower SF800P14XE Golden Green 80plus gold Modular

Mit dieser Zusammenstellung ist es mir nicht möglich Spiele wie zB GTA V auf den max. Settings zu spielen, sogar BF4 spackt ein wenig rum auf ultra Settings.
Ich tendiere die Marken Intel(CPU) und Nvidia(GPU). Falls ich noch einiges aus meiner Hardware Liste behalten könnte, wäre es natürlich auch gut.

Eine SSD Platte würd ich auch gerne haben, zB. die Crucial SSD M.2 250GB MX200 Type DS, oder eine ähnliche/bessere.
Ebenfalls würd ich gern meine RAM aufstocken auf 32GB.

Hatte mir schon einiges angeschaut und diese GPU kam für mich in Frage, stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob die auch wirklich gut ist und das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis stimmt:

6144MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G Aktiv

und als CPU die hier:

Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz,

und welche Hardware ich erneuern müsste natürlich.

LG 

Ruffy


----------



## svd (7. September 2015)

Ich würde höchstens die Grafikkarte austauschen und die SSD einbauen. Alles andere wäre unsinnig.

Falls du so viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben möchtest, ist die 980Ti schon gut. Das PLV nicht so sehr, aber da du ja eh schon die anderen Sachen einsparst...
Im High-End Bereich finde ich da die "AMD Radeon R9 Fury" interessanter.

Das beste PLV hat aber eigentlich die "AMD Radeon R9 390". Diese wäre der GTX970 sogar vorzuziehen, außer, du bekämst die 970 günstiger als die 390.


----------



## Ruffy55 (8. September 2015)

Ich tendiere eher zu Nvidia, da ich mir dazu dann noch diesen Monitor kaufen möchte: BenQ XL2420G 24" G-Sync. Deswegen wäre die GTX980 Ti für mich angemessener. 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp, hab dies schon öfters gehört bekommen, dass der R9 auch fein genug sei.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere eher zu Nvidia, da ich mir dazu dann noch diesen Monitor kaufen möchte: BenQ XL2420G 24" G-Sync. Deswegen wäre die GTX980 Ti für mich angemessener.
> Trotzdem danke für den Tipp, hab dies schon öfters gehört bekommen, dass der R9 auch fein genug sei.



Also, die CPU ist viel zu teuer. Auch die Mainboards für den nötigen Sockel 2011-3 sind viel zu teuer, und du brauchst für den von Dir rausgesuchten Xeon halt ein neues Board. Die kosten ab 180-190€ aufwärts. Nimm lieber einen Sockel 1150 Xeon E3-1231 v3, in Games ist der auch kaum langsamer als ein i7-4790K oder i7-5820K (Sockel 2011-3, sechs Kerne) oder ein neuer i7-6700k, kostet aber nur 260€, Board ca 80-90€, und du kannst das alte RAM einfach weiterverwenden. 

Wozu du 32GB haben willst, versteh ich auch nicht - oder machst du professionell Video/Rendering-Sachen?

Graka: eine GTX 980 Ti halt ich auch für völlig überteuert. Wenn du nicht unbedingt mit horrenden FPS-Werten spielen willst, würde ich eine GTX 970 nehmen und dann halt etwas früher mal ne neue. Die 980 Ti ist zwar 40% schneller, aber an sich nur was für High-End und doppelt so teuer wie eine GTX 970, die auch eine ganze Weile noch top sein wird und aktuell alles auf Ultra packt.


Wenn Du Dir bewusst bist, dass du sehr viel draufzahlst und das okay ist, dann kannst du natürlich zuschlagen.


----------



## svd (8. September 2015)

Es ist wirklich nur eine Geldfrage.

Aber ehrlich... eine GTX980Ti und dann nur einen 24" FullHD TN Monitor (G-Sync hin oder her)?

Da du ja, sowieso schon bereit gewesen wärst, einen 600€ Prozessor, nebst 200€ Mainboard und 100€ Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen, warum machst du nicht gleich
Nägel mit Köpfen und holst dir zur 980Ti gleich zB einen von denen hier.


----------



## Ruffy55 (8. September 2015)

Der Prozessor den du empfiehlst, Xeon E3-1231 v3, hat die selbe Ghz wie mein alter i7 2600k. Ich möchte einen Ghz Anstieg haben, oder ist die Anzahl der Ghz nicht so wichtig fürs gaming?
An meinem Mainboard sind alle Steckplätze für Arbeitsspeicher voll, daher wollte ich den Mainboard erneuern.  
Ich hatte mir ein Samsung U28... 4k Monitor geholt da ich ca. 50cm vorm Monitor sitze wars etwas zu groß daher der  24 Zoll 
Dachte mir 32GB RAM wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## svd (8. September 2015)

Der i7-2600K hat eh schon vier Kerne und 8 Threads. Hast du ihn überhaupt schon übertaktet?

So als Grundregel, würde ich den Prozessor niemals vor der Grafikkarte austauschen. 

Die GTX770 mit 2GB VRAM wird einfach zur Bremse. Tausch die erst mal aus. Falls du, mit einer deutlich schnelleren Karte, kaum Verbesserungen bemerkst, 
*dann* kannst du über einen Prozessorwechsel nachdenken.


----------



## Ruffy55 (8. September 2015)

Hmm habs mal heute versucht mit dem übertakten. Habs von 3,4 Ghz auf 4 Ghz übertaktet, dann war es beim Stresstest schon von Anfang an auf 80° und stieg nach einigen Sekunden auf 90°, wonach ich es dann auf 3,7 Ghz runtergesetzt habe.
Stimmt, ich könnte mal mit der Grafikkarte anfangen. Hätte da noch eine Frage zum Mainboard. Könnte ich da diese SSD: Crucial SSD M.2 250GB MX200 Type DS oder eine ähnliche anschließen, oder muss ich die Mainboard dafür ersetzen?


----------



## svd (8. September 2015)

Also, einen i7 der zweiten Generation zu ersetzen, macht noch echt keinen Sinn. 
Der Leistungsunterschied ist viel geringer, als was eine neue Grafikkarte brächte.

Einen M.2 Steckplatz hat das Mainboard leider nicht. Da musst du eine SSD mit SATA Anschluss nehmen.


----------



## Ruffy55 (8. September 2015)

Welchen Mainboard vielleicht (für eine neuen Prozessor) , Crucial SSD M.2 250GB MX200 Type DS , GTX 900er serie etc würdest du empfehlen?
 Die standard soundkarte am Mainboard ist auch nicht grad Atemberaubend  und einer neuen Soundkarte vielleicht ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> Der Prozessor den du empfiehlst, Xeon E3-1231 v3, hat die selbe Ghz wie mein alter i7 2600k. Ich möchte einen Ghz Anstieg haben, oder ist die Anzahl der Ghz nicht so wichtig fürs gaming?


 die GHz sind nur innerhalb der gleichen CPU-Familie ein Zeichen der Leistung. Ein AMD-Prozessor mit 4GHz zB ist in Games langsamer als ein aktueller Core i5 mit 3GHz. Und ein alter Core i7 für den Sockel 1155 mit zB 3GHz ist langsamer als ein Core i7 für den Sockel 1150 mit gleichem Takt. Der Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 ist halt an sich fast identisch zu einem Core i7-4770 und somit schneller als ein "alter" i7-2600k - allerdings in vielen Spielen nicht VIEL schneller - so 20, vlt 25% sind da drin, aber in manchen Games auch nur 10%. Und auch ein brandneuer Sockel 2011-3-Prozessor für 600€ ist nicht viel schneller, da wirst du also sicher sehr sehr enttäuscht sein, wenn du so einen teuren Xeon für den 2011-3 holst UND dann auch noch das passende sauteure Board. Selbst wenn es +30% wären (was utopisch ist) wäre der Aufpreis noch irre.... 

 Nochmal zusammengefasst: die bezahlbaren Sockel 2011-CPUs sind kaum schneller als die neuesten Sockel 1150-Prozessoren, und die teuren sind etwas schneller, aber weit weit zu teuer dafür. Und die Sockel 1150-CPUs wiederum sind in Games um die 20-25% schneller als Deine jetzige CPU, wenn du sie NICHT übertaktest. Durch Übertakten verringerst du den Abstand, aber wenn du jetzt zB 20% draufpackst, hast du ja nicht auch 20% mehr Leistung. Anderes Beispiel: der übertaktbare i7-4790K für 350€ ist selbst mit 4GHz in Spielen nicht mal 10% schneller als der Xeon E3-1231 v3 mit nur 3,4GHz. 



> An meinem Mainboard sind alle Steckplätze für Arbeitsspeicher voll, daher wollte ich den Mainboard erneuern.


und wozu denn nun mehr Speicher?  Für die hohe Auflösung brauchst du wenn dann eher viel Grafik-RAM, aber nicht massenhaft "normales" RAM. Dazu kommt, dass du ohne CPU-Wechsel vlt auch nicht den passenden M.2 findest.


----------



## svd (8. September 2015)

Du bist viel zu fixiert darauf, eine sehr gute Basis für einen Spielerechner, auf Teufel komm raus, austauschen zu müssen. Ist doch gar nicht notwendig. 

Alles schön der Reihe nach. Die Grafikkarte hat oberste Priorität. Schmeiß die 770 raus. 
Falls es unbedingt dieser 24er G-Sync Monitor sein muss, reicht eine GTX970 eigentlich noch aus, wenn's dir Spaß macht, hol dir einfach eine 980Ti
(obwohl ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass sie sich auf FullHD langweilt und ihr Potential gar nicht ausspielen kann).

Bei der SSD muss es auch nicht unbedingt die M.2 Schnittstelle sein. Um diese voll auszunützen, wäre ein Skylake Board empfehlenswert. 
Mit dem Geld, dass du, mit allem drum und dran, dafür hinblättern müsstest, könntest du eine zweite 980Ti kaufen und im SLI laufen lassen...
Na schön, M.2 hat dein Board nicht, aber wenigstens mSATA. Warum kaufst du nicht einfach die mSATA Version der Crucial MX200 250GB?
Und falls du zu viel Geld hast, warum nicht gleich die 500GB Version, damit all deine Lieblingsspiele Platz haben?

Beim Sound muss man fragen, wie gut sind deine Boxen und/oder Headset? Vlt verbessert da ein neues Set schon den Klang.
Anstelle einer neuen analogen Soundkarte wäre aber empfehlenswerter, einfach den optischen Audioausgang deines Mainboards zu benützen und den Rechner 
an einen AVR und gute Boxen zu hängen.
Aber da kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und verweise dich an den Soundspezialisten Herbboy.


----------



## Ruffy55 (8. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die GHz sind nur innerhalb der gleichen CPU-Familie ein Zeichen der Leistung. Ein AMD-Prozessor mit 4GHz zB ist in Games langsamer als ein aktueller Core i5 mit 3GHz. Und ein alter Core i7 für den Sockel 1155 mit zB 3GHz ist langsamer als ein Core i7 für den Sockel 1150 mit gleichem Takt. Der Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 ist halt an sich fast identisch zu einem Core i7-4770 und somit schneller als ein "alter" i7-2600k - allerdings in vielen Spielen nicht VIEL schneller - so 20, vlt 25% sind da drin, aber in manchen Games auch nur 10%. Und auch ein brandneuer Sockel 2011-3-Prozessor für 600€ ist nicht viel schneller, da wirst du also sicher sehr sehr enttäuscht sein, wenn du so einen teuren Xeon für den 2011-3 holst UND dann auch noch das passende sauteure Board. Selbst wenn es +30% wären (was utopisch ist) wäre der Aufpreis noch irre....
> 
> Nochmal zusammengefasst: die bezahlbaren Sockel 2011-CPUs sind kaum schneller als die neuesten Sockel 1150-Prozessoren, und die teuren sind etwas schneller, aber weit weit zu teuer dafür. Und die Sockel 1150-CPUs wiederum sind in Games um die 20-25% schneller als Deine jetzige CPU, wenn du sie NICHT übertaktest. Durch Übertakten verringerst du den Abstand, aber wenn du jetzt zB 20% draufpackst, hast du ja nicht auch 20% mehr Leistung. Anderes Beispiel: der übertaktbare i7-4790K für 350€ ist selbst mit 4GHz in Spielen nicht mal 10% schneller als der Xeon E3-1231 v3 mit nur 3,4GHz.
> 
> und wozu denn nun mehr Speicher?  Für die hohe Auflösung brauchst du wenn dann eher viel Grafik-RAM, aber nicht massenhaft "normales" RAM. Dazu kommt, dass du ohne CPU-Wechsel vlt auch nicht den passenden M.2 findest.



Hmm also kurz und knapp, meine CPU sollte noch einiges aushalten können, die nächste Zeit, oder ? Die RAM wollte ich nur aufstocken um ggf. für später noch gut ausgerüstet zu sein, aber dies ist anscheinend auch nicht notwendig. 



svd schrieb:


> Du bist viel zu fixiert darauf, eine sehr gute Basis für einen Spielerechner, auf Teufel komm raus, austauschen zu müssen. Ist doch gar nicht notwendig.
> 
> Alles schön der Reihe nach. Die Grafikkarte hat oberste Priorität. Schmeiß die 770 raus.
> Falls es unbedingt dieser 24er G-Sync Monitor sein muss, reicht eine GTX970 eigentlich noch aus, wenn's dir Spaß macht, hol dir einfach eine 980Ti
> ...



Mein Board unterstützt doch nur die mSATA 3GB/s, da wäre die Crucial MX200 250GB doch überflüssig oder ?

Zum Sound kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Logitech Boxen benutze und ab und zu einen Headset von der Marke MadCatz oder so (hab sie grad nicht vor Augen )

Meine Hauptüberlegung war es jetzt bissl mehr Geld auszugeben um für einige Jahre ruhe zu haben.


----------



## svd (8. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, da hab ich nicht richtig geschaut. Na, dann doch lieber die SATA 6b/s Version. Macht ja nix.

An der Überlegung mit dem "bissl mehr Geld" ist ja nichts falsch. Aber das "bissl mehr Geld" hast du *damals* schon ausgegeben. Deswegen *heute*, einige Jahre später, noch Ruhe.  
Dass die Grafikkarte mittlerweile schwächelt, liegt im normalen Durchschnitt. Die halten eh nie so lange wie der Rest.


----------



## Ruffy55 (9. September 2015)

Ich habe nun eure Tipps bedacht und habe mich dazu entschlossen nur die Grafikkarte zu ersetzen, eine SSD mit SATA 6GB/s zu kaufen und dazu noch nen netten Monitor. Habe mir ebend mein Gehäuse nochmal von innen angeschaut und frage mich, ob da die 980 Ti überhaupt rein passt ? (*Derz. Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower*). Zumal ihr sicherlich auch schon bemerkt habt, dass ich nicht grad nen PC Guru bin und mich eig damit fast garnicht auskenne. 

Also wären jetzt meine Fragen an euch:

Passt die neue Grafikkarte überhaupt ins Gehäuse?
Welche SSD würdet ihr mir zu meinem Mainboard empfehlen ?
Wäre es möglich meine derzeitige Grafikkarte (GTX 770) zusammen mit der neuen zu benutzen und wäre dies auch gut/schlecht?
Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung davon wie ich die Sachen dann einbauen könnte, da mein PC-Konfigurator (Atelco) Insolvenz angemeldet hat und dieser leider ausscheidet...  
Habe mir jetzt diesen Monitor: BenQ XL2420G 24" G-Sync angeschaut, da diese die neue Technologie hat. Größer als 24" gibts noch leider nicht, oder hab ich zmndst. nicht gefunden, hättet ihr vllt andere Empfehlungen ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> Hmm also kurz und knapp, meine CPU sollte noch einiges aushalten können, die nächste Zeit, oder ? Die RAM wollte ich nur aufstocken um ggf. für später noch gut ausgerüstet zu sein, aber dies ist anscheinend auch nicht notwendig.


 genau. Das ist einfach bei Deinem System nicht nötig. Als du den gekauft hast, war alles top, und seit vielen Jahren isses so: wenn die CPU top ist, "muss" man an sich nur die Grafikkarte alle ca 2 Jahre mal tauschen. Die CPU aber reicht für 4-6 Jahre gut aus. Wenn du gern eine Steigerung WILLST, kannst du halt 20-30% gewinnen - aber dann reicht wie gesagt ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 (inkl. Board 320-350€) schon dicke aus. Mit den teureren CPUs hast du nur wenig zusätzlichen Leistungsgewinn, zahlst aber 100€ und mehr drauf.



> Meine Hauptüberlegung war es jetzt bissl mehr Geld auszugeben um für einige Jahre ruhe zu haben.


 Kauf Dir nur ne neue Grafikkarte, und dann is gut. Ich würde auch an sich eher nur eine GTX 970 für 330-370€ nehmen und dann halt etwas früher ne neue, als wenn du eine GTX 980 Ti nimmst. Die würde zwar länger "halten", aber wenn du das Geld für die Karte auf zwei Käufe verteilst, wirst du, wenn du in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Karte für erneut 350€ holst, eine schnellere Karte als die GTX 980 Ti haben. Mal davon abgesehen, dass du für die "alte" GTX 970 ja dann auch noch was bekommen wirst. Eine GTX 970 wäre so ca 30-35% schneller als Deine GTX 770 und hat zudem mehr RAM, was bei Deine GTX 770 vielleicht sogar bei manchen neuen Games EHER der Grund für schwache Performance ist als die reine Grafikleistung der GTX 770. Mit der GTX 970 würde aber alles für eine Weile auf Ultra laufen.  

Noch ein Wort zur SSD: da du ja sicher keine Platzprobleme hast, macht es keinen Sinn, einen "besonderen" Standard zu nehmen wie M2 oder msata. Kauf einfach eine stinknormale SSD im 2,5Zoll-Gehäuse mit SATA3, 256GB kosten ca 90-110€. Oder sogar nur gute 80€ wie diese hier 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC  musst nur ggf noch ein SATA-Kabel dazubestellen.


----------



## Ruffy55 (9. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> genau. Das ist einfach bei Deinem System nicht nötig. Als du den gekauft hast, war alles top, und seit vielen Jahren isses so: wenn die CPU top ist, "muss" man an sich nur die Grafikkarte alle ca 2 Jahre mal tauschen. Die CPU aber reicht für 4-6 Jahre gut aus. Wenn du gern eine Steigerung WILLST, kannst du halt 20-30% gewinnen - aber dann reicht wie gesagt ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 (inkl. Board 320-350€) schon dicke aus. Mit den teureren CPUs hast du nur wenig zusätzlichen Leistungsgewinn, zahlst aber 100€ und mehr drauf.
> 
> Kauf Dir nur ne neue Grafikkarte, und dann is gut. Ich würde auch an sich eher nur eine GTX 970 für 330-370€ nehmen und dann halt etwas früher ne neue, als wenn du eine GTX 980 Ti nimmst. Die würde zwar länger "halten", aber wenn du das Geld für die Karte auf zwei Käufe verteilst, wirst du, wenn du in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Karte für erneut 350€ holst, eine schnellere Karte als die GTX 980 Ti haben. Mal davon abgesehen, dass du für die "alte" GTX 970 ja dann auch noch was bekommen wirst. Eine GTX 970 wäre so ca 30-35% schneller als Deine GTX 770 und hat zudem mehr RAM, was bei Deine GTX 770 vielleicht sogar bei manchen neuen Games EHER der Grund für schwache Performance ist als die reine Grafikleistung der GTX 770. Mit der GTX 970 würde aber alles für eine Weile auf Ultra laufen.
> 
> Noch ein Wort zur SSD: da du ja sicher keine Platzprobleme hast, macht es keinen Sinn, einen "besonderen" Standard zu nehmen wie M2 oder msata. Kauf einfach eine stinknormale SSD im 2,5Zoll-Gehäuse mit SATA3, 256GB kosten ca 90-110€. Oder sogar nur gute 80€ wie diese hier 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC  musst nur ggf noch ein SATA-Kabel dazubestellen.




Hab mir diese SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) angeschaut und da ist die Lese -und Schreibgeschwindigkeit über 500 Mb/s, also etwas mehr als die 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC . Wäre die an meinem Mainboard anschließbar ?

Und weitere Fragen: 

Passt die neue Grafikkarte überhaupt ins Gehäuse? (Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse: * Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower)*
Wäre es möglich meine derzeitige Grafikkarte (GTX 770) zusammen mit der neuen zu benutzen und wäre dies auch gut/schlecht?
Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung davon wie ich die Sachen dann einbauen  könnte, da mein PC-Konfigurator (Atelco) Insolvenz angemeldet hat und  dieser leider ausscheidet...  
Habe mir jetzt diesen Monitor: BenQ XL2420G 24" G-Sync angeschaut, da  diese die neue Technologie hat. Größer als 24" gibts noch leider nicht,  oder hab ich zmndst. nicht gefunden, hättet ihr vllt andere Empfehlungen  ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> Hab mir diese SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) angeschaut und da ist die Lese -und Schreibgeschwindigkeit über 500 Mb/s, also etwas mehr als die 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC . Wäre die an meinem Mainboard anschließbar ?


 die 2,5er SSDs sind immer anschließbar, die sind wie Festplatten aus Sicht des PCs. Nur das "Fach" im Gehäuse ist halt kleiner für SSDs als für Festplatten. Dein Gehäuse ist schon älter und hat so ein Fach nicht, aber es wäre bei der SSD auch völlig okay, wenn du sie einfach "reinlegst" und mit nem Klebeband dafür sorgst, dass die nicht "rumfliegt", falls du den PC mal stark bewegst. Oder du holst nen Adapterrahmen für SSDs wie den Corsair 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen für SSDs

Die Samsung ist gut, die hat halt auch mehr Platz - aber ob du nun 450 oder 500 MB/s laut Hersteller beim Lesen hast, merkst du eh nicht, weil das wichtige an einer SSD vs HDD die nicht-vorhandene Zugriffszeit ist. Vor allem beim Schreiben ist es wenig wichtig, da nur selten mal so viel geschrieben wird, um nen Unterschied zwischen 350 und 500 zu merken.



> Passt die neue Grafikkarte überhaupt ins Gehäuse? (Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse: * Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower) *


 ja, da ist viel Platz.



> Wäre es möglich meine derzeitige Grafikkarte (GTX 770) zusammen mit der neuen zu benutzen und wäre dies auch gut/schlecht?


 das geht nur bei gleichen Modellen. DIe GTX 770 könntest du lediglich als Karte NUR für die PhysX-Berechnungen machen, aber das lohnt sich nicht. Erstens hat kaum ein Game PhysX, und selbst wenn du rel. viele solcher Games spielst, wäre eine GTX 770 nur für PhysX verschenktes Geld - da würde man eher eine Einsteigerkarte nehmen und die GTX 770 verkaufen. Aber so oder so macht eine moderne neue gute Karte PhysX eh "nebenbei", da bringt eine Zusatzkarte kaum einen Vorteil.




> Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung davon wie ich die Sachen dann einbauen  könnte, da mein PC-Konfigurator (Atelco) Insolvenz angemeldet hat und  dieser leider ausscheidet...


 ne neue Karte und SSD einbauen ist echt superleicht. Am besten mal die alte Karte ausbauen, dann weißt du automatisch, wie man sie einbaut. Du musst die Schrauben wegmachen, die das hintere Blech der Grafikkarte am Gehäuse fixieren (manchmal sind das auch so "Nasen", die man nur zumacht, und keine Schrauben - hängt vom Gehäuse ab), die Stromkabel von der Karte abmachen und dann die Karte aus dem Slot ziehen - dabei musst du nur drauf achten, dass am Slot ein kleiner Hebel ist, denn du bedienen musst, damit die Karte auch rausgeht. Beim Einsetzen der neuen Karte rastet der von alleine ein.  Wichtig ist  vor allem: PC vom Strom und vom Monitor nehmen und dich immer vorher erden (zB an nen Wasserhahn packen)



> Habe mir jetzt diesen Monitor: BenQ XL2420G 24" G-Sync angeschaut, da  diese die neue Technologie hat. Größer als 24" gibts noch leider nicht,  oder hab ich zmndst. nicht gefunden, hättet ihr vllt andere Empfehlungen  ?


 bist du denn sicher, dass du GSync "brauchst" ? das kostet halt viel Aufpreis und bringt vlt. kaum was, was du merkst. Das ist an sich ein "Luxus"-Feature, daher haben das bisher auch nur 8-9 Monitore auf dem Markt - nur zur Verdeutlichung: es gibt aktuell ca 600 Modelle ab 24 Zoll auf dem Markt...  Größer als 24 mit GSync kostet mind 500€ Acer Predator XB270HAbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.A01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ruffy55 (9. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die 2,5er SSDs sind immer anschließbar, die sind wie Festplatten aus Sicht des PCs. Nur das "Fach" im Gehäuse ist halt kleiner für SSDs als für Festplatten. Dein Gehäuse ist schon älter und hat so ein Fach nicht, aber es wäre bei der SSD auch völlig okay, wenn du sie einfach "reinlegst" und mit nem Klebeband dafür sorgst, dass die nicht "rumfliegt", falls du den PC mal stark bewegst. Oder du holst nen Adapterrahmen für SSDs wie den Corsair 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen für SSDs
> 
> Die Samsung ist gut, die hat halt auch mehr Platz - aber ob du nun 450 oder 500 MB/s laut Hersteller beim Lesen hast, merkst du eh nicht, weil das wichtige an einer SSD vs HDD die nicht-vorhandene Zugriffszeit ist. Vor allem beim Schreiben ist es wenig wichtig, da nur selten mal so viel geschrieben wird, um nen Unterschied zwischen 350 und 500 zu merken.
> 
> ...



Ich bedanke mich erstmal an dieser Stelle bei dir Herbboy und bei svd. Ich habe mich jetzt entgültig dazu entschlossen, dass ich mir die MSI 980 Ti, die SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) 
und das dazu gehörige Einbaurahmen: Corsair 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen für SSDs bestelle. Nun hab ich aber irgendwo gelesen, dass die zu den Hardware gehörenden Anschlüssen nicht mitgeliefert werden und würde dich bitten, mir bei der "Suche" zu helfen und mir die einzelnen Anschlüsse zu zeigen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich erstmal an dieser Stelle bei dir Herbboy und bei svd. Ich habe mich jetzt entgültig dazu entschlossen, dass ich mir die MSI 980 Ti, die SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
> und das dazu gehörige Einbaurahmen: Corsair 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen für SSDs bestelle. Nun hab ich aber irgendwo gelesen, dass die zu den Hardware gehörenden Anschlüssen nicht mitgeliefert werden und würde dich bitten, mir bei der "Suche" zu helfen und mir die einzelnen Anschlüsse zu zeigen.


 du brauchst höchstens noch ein SATA-Kabel für die SSD, wenn du da keines mehr über hast. Ansonsten hast du ja alles schon. Auch die Schrauben sind ja beim Rahmen schon dabei. 

Welches du genau nimmst, ist an sich egal - zB bei dem hier Nanoxia 0.45 schwarzes Kabel für SATA 3.0 (NXS6G45)  kannst du das L-Ende an die SSD machen, dann geht das Kabel von der SSD aus sofort nach unten. 45cm ist das lang. Es muss halt lang genug sein vom SATA-Anschluss des Boards bis zur SSD


----------



## svd (9. September 2015)

Ah, wenn's schon fix ist, dann viel Spaß.

Schade, ich hätte, der Vollständigkeit halber, noch die Kombination ASUS MG279Q und Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## Ruffy55 (9. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du brauchst höchstens noch ein SATA-Kabel für die SSD, wenn du da keines mehr über hast. Ansonsten hast du ja alles schon. Auch die Schrauben sind ja beim Rahmen schon dabei.
> 
> Welches du genau nimmst, ist an sich egal - zB bei dem hier Nanoxia 0.45 schwarzes Kabel für SATA 3.0 (NXS6G45)  kannst du das L-Ende an die SSD machen, dann geht das Kabel von der SSD aus sofort nach unten. 45cm ist das lang. Es muss halt lang genug sein vom SATA-Anschluss des Boards bis zur SSD



Hab mir mal ebend wieder das Innere meines Rechners angeschaut und da scheints noch Plätze für die Verbindung zum Netzteil zugeben. Allerdings habe ich bei meinem Mainboard bemerkt, das der einzige SATA 3 Anschluss den das Mainboard hat schon vergeben ist undzwar an meine Festplatte: WD Caviar Blue 1TB. Kann ich die Festplatte auf SATA 2 anschließen, sodass der SATA 3 Port frei ist ? 



svd schrieb:


> Ah, wenn's schon fix ist, dann viel Spaß.
> 
> Schade, ich hätte, der Vollständigkeit halber, noch die Kombination ASUS MG279Q und Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X in den Raum geworfen.



Ich bleibe doch lieber bei Nvidia, aber trotzdem danke dir.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2015)

Ruffy55 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ebend wieder das Innere meines Rechners angeschaut und da scheints noch Plätze für die Verbindung zum Netzteil zugeben. Allerdings habe ich bei meinem Mainboard bemerkt, das der einzige SATA 3 Anschluss den das Mainboard hat schon vergeben ist undzwar an meine Festplatte: WD Caviar Blue 1TB. Kann ich die Festplatte auf SATA 2 anschließen, sodass der SATA 3 Port frei ist ?


 ja klar, vor allem da du ja eh Windows neu installieren wirst für die SSD. Und die Festplatte ist nicht schnell genug, um von SATA3 zu profitieren.


----------



## Ruffy55 (9. September 2015)

Ich bedanke mich bei euch beiden für die tolle Hilfe. Dann wären fürs erste all meine Fragen geklärt.  

LG 

Ruffy


----------

